# Oval Office 10-2 anyone?



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

anyone up for the usual good time at the office this week? if any of you guys haven't had the chance to vote for the best burgers in town the oval office is in the running. go to http://pnj.com/html/bestof/ to vote and if you never had 1 of their burgers come and get one.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

i be there for a burger and a couple of beers!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll be a little late this week. I have a visitation to go to Thursday evening.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

> *fla_scout (9/30/2008)*I'll be a little late this week. I have a visitation to go to Thursday evening.


that wouldn't be aAA meeting would it now their fl.scout?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

scott an AA meeting NAWWWWWWWW. hey scott tell kevin get get his A$$ up there been too long.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Not a chance on the AA meeting and I will tell him he better show up soon!


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

I'll be at work, y'all drink a few for me.:toast


----------



## SKEETER (Dec 28, 2007)

I will be working those sunsabitchen nights.


----------



## crazyfire (Oct 4, 2007)

no cash funds..sorry....yall drink one for me!!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm there!


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

> *SKEETER (9/30/2008)*I will be working those sunsabitchen nights.


:withstupid Ya'll have fun.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

sorry guys i will not be able to make it. have way to much to do. going fishing and it got move up 12 hours . need to get things in order. maybe next week. hey my boat is almost done, ready for shark turny on the 11th. gonna be fun!


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry Bob, I'm with Scot.......trip got pushed forward so I got some stuff to take care of tomorrow.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 4, 2007)

i know i started this thread but i am under the weather. hopefully next week, see ya'all then.


----------

